# Wooo hoo - finally got my first TT



## victoria

Hi guys and thanks so much for all the welcoming comments/hellos 

My first TT - here's a few piccies - she's going to be cleaned all weekend 


































Give me a flash/wave if you ever see me around


----------



## davelincs

Nice Victoria, very nice, well worth the wait


----------



## Guest

Looking cool 8)

Bet you keep looking at it through the window, right?


----------



## victoria

Haha .. thanks guys - yes, deffo worth the wait and yes I do - so I know what she looks like from every angle ... haha ... spent last night figuring out how to work the roof and getting hardtop into my parents (great fun as you can imagine) so after work, roof down and posing all the way home 8)


----------



## davelincs

Hope it stays fine for you, have a good weekend, and dont forget the photos :lol:


----------



## TT Ade

Hi, Vicky.

You can't beat the Roadster, as Dave says don't forget the pics


----------



## victoria

Cant you see them above?? :?


----------



## TT Ade

victoria said:


> Cant you see them above?? :?


Sorry, meant after the weekends cleaning activities


----------



## victoria

Haha ... knowing my cleaning capabilities ... wont look any better :roll:


----------



## davelincs

if not repost the above photos :lol: 
i am sure we will notice some differences


----------



## dooka

davelincs said:


> if not repost the above photos :lol:
> i am sure we will notice some differences


lol..
how true though..


----------



## ScoobyTT

davelincs said:


> if not repost the above photos :lol:
> i am sure we will notice some differences


I'm not - it looks pretty sparkling already :lol:


----------



## bozzy96

*WARNING - SEXISM COMMENT* Being of the fairer sex, surely you should do a better job than us cack handed baffoons called men !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Very nice victoria. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## foster2108

A silver roadster - great choice!


----------



## ahaydock

Looks great.


----------



## Jamo8

Great looking car Victoria, summer's nearly here [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## victoria

After a good clean ...


----------



## Charlie

I think I must be the only one who isn't a fan of the bodykit or wheels, or as it is a woman are people just being really nice as seems to be the way on here :roll: :lol: :lol:

Good job on the cleaning front 

Charlie


----------



## victoria

Erm, ok thanks. :?


----------



## Charlie

No offence intended Victoria  if you post pics of anything on here be prepared for opinions whether you want them or not  I just think the bodykit is a bit clunky and detracts from the lines of the car too much - just imo of course.

I certainly seem to be in the minority though 

Charlie


----------



## sTTranger

victoria said:


> Erm, ok thanks. :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont worry vic, i like it, agressive

If your guna survive on this forum i suggest you develop a thick skin very very quickly


----------



## sTTranger

charlie beat me to it


----------



## victoria

:roll: 
I'm a girl ... I dont do thick skin [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

victoria said:


> :roll:
> I'm a girl ... I dont do thick skin [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: well you have an enormous horse, use some of his/hers 

Charlie


----------



## victoria

I dont think she'd appreciate that ... she's as pathetic/girly as me ... we have no chance :lol:


----------



## Charlie

victoria said:


> I dont think she'd appreciate that ... she's as pathetic/girly as me ... we have no chance :lol:


 :lol: just hide behind her then 

Charlie


----------



## valleysboy

nice clean looking car  you from the Vallies by any chance ?


----------



## victoria

Saddleworth


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi Victoria ignore Charlie what dose he no he's got a beard :? :lol: :wink: I think the kit looks spot on just like mine but for girls. [smiley=argue.gif]  








I take it thats you in your avtar pic [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## victoria

Haha ... great minds think alike 

Sure is 8)


----------



## Jamo8

I take it thats you in your avtar pic [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

DAZ 8)[/quote]

I was wondering how long that would take :roll: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

Charlie said:


> victoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> I'm a girl ... I dont do thick skin [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: well you have an enormous horse, use some of his/hers
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Had me in stitches :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Jamo8 said:


> I take it thats you in your avtar pic [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> DAZ 8)


I was wondering how long that would take :roll: :lol:[/quote]

:lol: Me too so i thought I'd jump in. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Jamo8

There'll be a few extras on the next meet I think :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Jamo8 said:


> There'll be a few extras on the next meet I think :lol: :lol:


If us lot don't scare her off we are all very nice relay. 

DAZ


----------



## victoria

Haha .. when is next NW meet again?? What usually happens??


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Hi Victoria ignore Charlie what dose he no he's got a beard :? :lol: :wink: DAZ 8)


Shazbat biiatch I am currently beardless  well maybe just a little bit beardy 










Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Victoria ignore Charlie what dose he no he's got a beard :? :lol: :wink: DAZ 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Shazbat biiatch I am currently beardless  well maybe just a little bit beardy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

So i see i take it you didn't want to scare the nipper. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## shell

Another fellow Saddleworther (sp)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mustoe 225

Very nice!!


----------



## valleysboy

victoria said:


> Saddleworth


not far then lol


----------



## Dotti

Nice looking TT, victoria .

Your not 'Amy' in previous TT forum life are you?


----------



## sTTranger

Dotti said:


> Nice looking TT, victoria .
> 
> Your not 'Amy' in previous TT forum life are you?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Charlie said:


> I think I must be the only one who isn't a fan of the bodykit or wheels, or as it is a woman are people just being really nice as seems to be the way on here
> 
> Good job on the cleaning front
> 
> Charlie


I think you made a friend indeed! Remember when the mrs asks you do I look good in this, never use FAT in your life if you want peace ... Readers be reminded Charlie is newly engaged!

Nice clean car welcome to ownership !


----------



## Dotti

sTTranger said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking TT, victoria .
> 
> Your not 'Amy' in previous TT forum life are you?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Someone had to ask :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

i am ever the pessimist................i call...........................BULLS**T
Unless she's from neighbours or something :lol: 
I am always happy to be proved wrong.............................SPOONS :lol:


----------



## victoria

Who's Amy? :?

Well got two friends on here on my facebook now that can prove Im not called Amy haha :lol:


----------



## Dotti

victoria said:


> Who's Amy? :?
> 
> Well got two friends on here on my facebook now that can prove Im not called Amy haha :lol:


ok fairplay to you 

I bet your friends are male? 

Bikerz will be along shortly I'm sure to check you out if he hasn't already Victoria


----------



## shell

Dotti said:


> victoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Amy? :?
> 
> Well got two friends on here on my facebook now that can prove Im not called Amy haha :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your friends are male?
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Nope.............. one being me :mrgreen:

Welcome Victoria, love the car and its good to have some one extremly local too me now, hope to see you at the meets and Events too, they are a freindly bunch........................ really :lol:

But it seems

The lads on here arent use to females with TT's ........................ :roll: :lol:

Shell


----------



## victoria

Haha ... cant believe you actually only live 5 mins away from me - brill


----------



## shell

Its mint hun :mrgreen: I am not so alone in the Hills now :lol:


----------



## lee.lambretta

hows u


----------



## johnnyquango

wow, can see that my new tt is gonna start costing me a fortune, these look great, how do i post pictures of mineon here for peeps to see? 8)


----------

